# Hitachi TV adjustments...



## tim9301 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have an Hitachi 53uwx10ba TV. I got my TV looking pretty good but I noticed that the color blue is a little blurry is there any way to focus the individual color?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Okie from Oklahoma*

Is that model a rear projector with crt tubes? If so, you can manually adjust the focus on the blue tube, there is also an electronic focus control usually located on the "focus block" with some other controls. Probably best to do the electronic focus first, then do the manual focus. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tim9301 (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought the service manual for $10. It was very helpful and was able to adjust the focus. The picture looks very good now I'm really happy with my repair.


----------

